# Poison Ivy



## abohac (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a proven method/vaccination I can get for poison ivy? I thought that I had just about grown immune to the stuff (I've been getting it since I was a kid) but recently got a pretty good dose. To make matter worse, I was just in the woods whre I bought a bunch of tops for firewood and the suff is on almost every tree. It is choking some full sized tree out. I have heard of some old wives tales but I would really rather rely on some modern medicine. Anyone with some advice (don't give the "stay out of the woods" advice, it's not an option this summer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 7, 2008)

abohac said:


> Does anyone know of a proven method/vaccination I can get for poison ivy? I thought that I had just about grown immune to the stuff (I've been getting it since I was a kid) but recently got a pretty good dose. To make matter worse, I was just in the woods whre I bought a bunch of tops for firewood and the suff is on almost every tree. It is choking some full sized tree out. I have heard of some old wives tales but I would really rather rely on some modern medicine. Anyone with some advice (don't give the "stay out of the woods" advice, it's not an option this summer.



Ok,here is some real world advice wear long sleeves and have on hand
a bucket of water and soap! Wash many times during the day and shake
the shirt a time or two per day. I don't get it much only if it gets it a scratch or on tender skin. I however know it can be washed off if done soon after contact. If you get a dose take the hottest shower you can as heat stops itching for a while after a hot shower! I hope this helped!


----------



## abohac (Jun 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok,here is some real world advice wear long sleeves and have on hand
> a bucket of water and soap! Wash many times during the day and shake
> the shirt a time or two per day. I don't get it much only if it gets it a scratch or on tender skin. I however know it can be washed off if done soon after contact. If you get a dose take the hottest shower you can as heat stops itching for a while after a hot shower! I hope this helped!



I'll try anything. I wasn't sure if everyone around the country even had poison ivy but we sure have it in Michigan. It is a real #####! I have no real choice but to work in it this summer.


----------



## ents (Jun 7, 2008)

I tried shots for one summer (it's a series of them). Was hoping for the best but I guess I'm REALLY susceptible to it. The highway guys get the shots and that's where I heard about it. 

Currently, I wear a long sleeve cotton shirt. That plus the chaps in summer really gets me a sweating but ....

Good luck and I sympathizes


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 7, 2008)

I generally get a bad dose of it once a year. I've become fairly good at identifying it and try to stay away but when you're covered in scratches and your pores are wide open, it's hard to not get a reaction from the ivy. A couple weeks with a bottle of calamine lotion and I forget about it till the next incident.


----------



## ACE (Jun 7, 2008)

I have'nt seen it yet but I heard of a over the counter pill that is supposed to either prevent it or treat once you get it. Its somewhere between $30-$40I try not to take job with lots of poison ivy. Not worth the itching and blisters.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't know about poison ivy but I've had way too much experience with poison oak.

I've tried pills, potions, and shots...nothing works. A dermatologist told me that some people are more susceptible to getting it than others. He also said that the degree of tolerance can vary with time of year, general physical condition, affects of diet...dozens of things.
In other words, you might get nailed bad one day and have no problem with the stuff a week later.

That's my problem. Some years it doesn't bother me at all and other years all I have to do is look at the damn stuff and I get the whole routine...boils, blisters, and Calamine Lotion by the case.

Have I helped you? I doubt it. Just letting you know that there's other people in the same boat. You'll get a lot of good advice here but since you're messing with stuff that could really hurt you (think poison oak in your eyes) I'd check with a good dermatologist.

And please, please, please, let us know what he says. Mine basically said that there isn't anything he can do and I don't think I'm willing to accept that.

In the meantime Ropensaddle said it best....wash a lot.


----------



## ckliff (Jun 7, 2008)

*hope this settles it once & for all*

get the stuff out of the Sherrill catalog. It really works! Use the drops like the bottle says, put the "block" on exposed skin, go home & shower down with the Tecnu. It works! 

End of discussion.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 7, 2008)

FYI, the active ingredient in the Tecnu soap is odorless mineral spirits (to remove the urishol oil). I expect (although I've never done it) that you could mix some mineral spirits with any good liquid soap or dish detergent and achieve the same effect.

Ian


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 7, 2008)

i got a mild first time ever case of it back in early may
a nurse gave me a shot in the backside
and away i went

cleared up in three days


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 7, 2008)

I am sorta wandering if my tolerance to it has anything to do with
me getting spanked for chewing the leaves as a kid I
used to get spanked for eating all sorts of chit even them durn widow panes


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Jun 8, 2008)

My brother-in-law the GP says to wash in cold water after contact (to close your pores), then wipe off with rubbing alcohol (to remove the oil). His only malpractice case was a poison ivy shot (the preventative one) where the kid had a bad reaction to it and lost his arm. The shot you can get after an outbreak is steroids- a magic bullet. I've found Fels-Naptha soap in a warm bath relieves the itching and Ivarest lotion helps dry it up.
My dad seemed to develop an immunity to it, and so (knock on wood) have I. But the 15 year old kid I just hired got covered with it after his 2nd day!


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 9, 2008)

No help from me as we don't have any to my knowledge here but I saw an interesting article on it the other day in the paper. Apparently because of increased CO2 in the atmospere there is more poison ivy the ever and the potency of it is increasing. Now doesn't that make you feel better.


----------



## Slamm (Jun 9, 2008)

My dad, brother, sister, and I don't get poison ivy or oak. We can rub the any part of the plants on us and never get it. I have three kids and they don't seem to get it either.

I have an adopted sister and poison ivy will kill her the next time she gets it, the doctor said. She quits breathing and swells up to a basketball sized head.

My blood relation could alway handle it without gloves, I was rather old before I knew people got itchy from it, LOL.

Sam


----------



## arlen (Jun 9, 2008)

abohac said:


> Does anyone know of a proven method/vaccination I can get for poison ivy? I thought that I had just about grown immune to the stuff (I've been getting it since I was a kid) but recently got a pretty good dose. To make matter worse, I was just in the woods whre I bought a bunch of tops for firewood and the suff is on almost every tree. It is choking some full sized tree out. I have heard of some old wives tales but I would really rather rely on some modern medicine. Anyone with some advice (don't give the "stay out of the woods" advice, it's not an option this summer.



I had a bad case of poison oak a week ago , seemed liked it lasted for a month  . I was working with long sleeve shirt, Levis boots and gloves. it started on my wrist, than my forearms, chest ,stomach, hips, legs, and finally tops of my feet. I am 48 and this is the first time I remember ever having it. :monkey: 

I went to the VA a few times I used hydrocortisome 1% all over my body and Prednisone [ steroid pills ] also some calamine lotion. 

Hope not to get it again, I ordered those arm chaps hope they help David


----------



## EdK (Jun 9, 2008)

The Tecnu stuff really works for me. You can trial it by purchasing a small 4 oz. bottle at Walgreens/CVS/etc. locally and if it works for you then buy by the quart from Bailey's or other - much more cost effective.

The homebrew suggestion was interesting. I'd be more tempted to try it if all I could get were the dinky little bottles but the quarts @ $12-15 aren't too bad.


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 9, 2008)

Slamm said:


> My dad, brother, sister, and I don't get poison ivy or oak. We can rub the any part of the plants on us and never get it. I have three kids and they don't seem to get it either.
> 
> Sam



I don't get poison oak, ivy, or sumac. I've rolled in the stuff as a kid. I've held it out of the way so friends (who are very susceptible) don't get it (and they still do, even on their tongues).

I hate itching, so I guess I am lucky.

Oatmeal baths are supposed to be soothing.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jun 10, 2008)

Growing up I barely got it until about 30 years old and then each case semed to get worse for about 5 years so i became cautious working around it. Haven't had it bad for about 15 years and I seem to tolerate working around it with gloves and long sleeve shirt with no problems presently. I even sometimes pull the vine off wood with a gloved hand.
Don't have the known cure. I do not recomend it but I heard at the restaurant a couple days ago that nail polish remover takes care of it.
I also heard to take a cold shower with soap if you been working around it so as not to open the pores of your skin is best. Just hear say, I don't know all the facts.


----------



## ents (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's another "after infected" remedy. A friend of ours said he used bleach on the infected area (after the break out). He swore by it but I have never used it nor witnessed any results.


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 10, 2008)

I know that you're looking for modern medicine advice and not folk remedies, per se, but I've found that this really works. 

There's a common native plant in the Northeast - you probably have it in MI, too - called jewel weed. It goes by other names in other regions. It thrives in moist, shady conditions, especially around the perimeters of fields, NW exposures of houselots w/ample shade, etc.

Jewel weed's stalk is extremely moist and an application of the plant's moisture really takes the sting from a sunburn and relieves poison ivy rashes.

I'm very much a sceptic with regards to natural cures, etc. myself but have found time and again that it does wonders for me.

There was a thread on "Off Topic" titled "Trees that Heal" recently. A poster noted the plant there. You can also find pix to help you ID the stuff. Best to be certain before applying plants to a rash!


----------



## husky455rancher (Jun 10, 2008)

call the doctor and get some Prednisone . my wife gets it at least once a year really bad. those pills dry it up pretty fast.


on a side note i used to work with this old timer when i was 18. whenever he got poison ivy he used to wash his arms hands whatever in the safety clean tank at work lol. we all thoyht he was nuts but he swore it would dry it up in a day or so everytime. dunno what else it did to him but he said no more poison ivy.


----------



## custom8726 (Jun 10, 2008)

Like previously mentioned (TECNU) it works for me. I still get poison Ivy but it only lasts a couple days if I wash with TECNU for a day or 2.


----------



## ents (Jun 10, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> ...
> There's a common native plant in the Northeast - you probably have it in MI, too - called jewel weed. ...



http://www.hbci.com/~wenonah/hydro/jewelwed.htm

My contribution for the night.

Later,


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jun 10, 2008)

when ever i get it, which is almost every summer, it usually comes and stays for a few months (every time ive had it it seems to get into my blood stream and spread EVERYWHERE!) they give me some high strength steroids to take for a few weeks, when those are gone the bumps seem to go away for a few more weeks and i can go and roll around in it and wont get it, but then a few weeks of not being on the steroids it always comes back. havent got it this year yet but i expect its not too far off!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok,here is some real world advice wear long sleeves and have on hand
> a bucket of water and soap! Wash many times during the day and shake
> the shirt a time or two per day. I don't get it much only if it gets it a scratch or on tender skin. I however know it can be washed off if done soon after contact. If you get a dose take the hottest shower you can as heat stops itching for a while after a hot shower! I hope this helped!



ive heard colder showers for this. the heat makes the oil from the poison ivy run easier and it gets into your pores like that.



ropensaddle said:


> I am sorta wandering if my tolerance to it has anything to do with
> me getting spanked for chewing the leaves as a kid I
> used to get spanked for eating all sorts of chit even them durn widow panes



now we know why your crazy enuf to do tree work, with all that lead paint in ya lmao


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 10, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> ive heard colder showers for this. the heat makes the oil from the poison ivy run easier and it gets into your pores like that.
> 
> 
> 
> now we know why your crazy enuf to do tree work, with all that lead paint in ya lmao



Yes wash with cool water but if your itching rinse with the hottest
you can stand relief for a couple hours as the hot temps desensitize 
your skin. I have done this with chiggars and it helps try it! Lead paint
aint too bad it is the fact I used to play with mercury too that gots me 
wandering


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 11, 2008)

eww now that stuff will kill ya lol. 

sounds alot like my childhood. running thru streams of toxic waste, bathing in turpentine, brushing my teeth clorox. 

do you turn green and shiny in the dark too??

i also have 17 toes now, but that helps me with my balance while aloft lol


----------



## cunrya (Jun 11, 2008)

My grandmother taught me this one and it really seems to work for me at least. When you know you've been in it wash with distilled vinigar. I carry a bottle in the truck and a roll of paper towels. Wipe off with it within an hour or so of contact and yet to get it.

Also, boot laces are what used to get me so I wipe my hands down after taking boots on or off as well.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 11, 2008)

I have it from April until Nov almost every year, If I see a picture of it I get it. The only thing that gets rid of it after you have it is a methylprednisolone blister pack from the doctor. prevention is the key long sleeves and long pants. I found this stuff works really well if I know I have been exposed and I get to it within an hour or two. http://www.burtsbees.com/webapp/wcs...=-147&catalogId=10051&storeId=10001&langId=-1


----------



## EdK (Jun 11, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> There's a common native plant in the Northeast - you probably have it in MI, too - called



and another one: "sweet fern"!


http://www.naturespoisonivycure.com/


----------



## abohac (Jun 11, 2008)

*I'll try it all*

OK boys, I appreciate the help. As I stated, I don't get it very easy anymore but I have to work in it this summer and I know I'm going to get it (from the mess I saw). Sounds like us guys in the midwest and east have a little more than the guys out west. I was hoping for a preventitive (and it sounds like there is one) and also something to get rid of it fast (or at least faster) with the Tecnu. I have always heard however that once it's in the bloodstream it must run it's course (the steroids just mask the symptoms). Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 11, 2008)

*abohac*

theres a preventitive solution you can cover yourself with available at Sherrill


----------



## Sawyer Rick (Jun 12, 2008)

*Old tale of an Ivy cure*

Tecnu Soap works well. You want an old tale when I was a kid the old man who lived next door to us had gotten poision ivy so bad they said he had it internally also. The doctor told him to go home and eat a bowl of poision Ivy. He did and never again had poision ivy. Personally I wouldn't try this cure but I do remember it as a kid of about 12 or 13 and he lived thru it and as far as I know never had trouble with it again. But like I said personally I wouldn't try it, but then I don't like salad anyway. Longsleve shirts and antibacterial wipes are what I use the most.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jun 12, 2008)

lol i seem to have jinxed myself. the night after i posted about always getting poison ivy i went to the river for a swim. i woke up this morning and now i have a rash on my leg and spots on my arms......i wonder what it could be?


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 12, 2008)

*Rhus tox: look on google*

These are small sugar pills with a small amount of urushiol in them. Different strengths are available: start weak and work your way up. You swallow/dissolve in mouth; some people get relief of symptoms, some people become immune.

I buy them for my guys, and the bottles dissappear quick. No complaints yet. Doesn't work for everybody.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 12, 2008)

kinda like taking small doses of poison to become immune to it.

i can dig that


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 13, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> kinda like taking small doses of poison to become immune to it.
> 
> i can dig that



That would give merit to my leaf chewing I got whipped for :monkey:
My dad whipped me not so much for ivy but he was afraid I would
eat a death cap mushroom as he caught me eating a mushroom
of an ok variety lucky I guess!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 13, 2008)

geez rope. first you get mercury poisoning, then your drinking lead paint with a straw. now your just going around eating strange mushrooms and berries....

what happened to the drug free policy lmao


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 13, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> geez rope. first you get mercury poisoning, then your drinking lead paint with a straw. now your just going around eating strange mushrooms and berries....
> 
> what happened to the drug free policy lmao



Mercury is not a drug neither is ivy and I don't think the mushrooms
I ate were either but was just a kid. I played with mercury not necessarily
poisoned myself as did wear surgery gloves and a toothpick to roll it around
and separate it and watch it join together again and again it is some cool
metal. I probably did eat some things I should not have as a child and did
things that now days would be unheard of for kids. I climbed my first water
tower at seven years old and it was one that was needing repaired. Today
kids don't get away from a mouse long enough to live a little


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 13, 2008)

i hear that. thats why none of them work worth a dern........


----------



## Bushler (Jun 13, 2008)

Drinking lead paint though a straw made me laugh. I'm stealing that line. Thanks.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 13, 2008)

Bushler said:


> Drinking lead paint though a straw made me laugh. I'm stealing that line. Thanks.



I used to chew bullets man the stupid things kids do! I still have
some brass in my shoulder where I took the lead out of 22 rounds
and pinched the casings shut and folded them then hit them with 
a hammer to hear the pow shrapnel in my right shoulder never peeped
a word to my parents and hid the scar until healed. I almost forgot
that one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 13, 2008)

*rope*

lol now thats funny.

i started out with a single shot 22. when out on a hunt i would always keep a couple of bullets in my mouth for reloading. youd be amazed how much time you save lol.


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 16, 2008)

*Not since I was a kid...*

When I was younger I was very susceptible to getting poison ivy, however, my older sister was practically immune to the stuff. She'd chase me around the yard with the leaves in her hand while I was running for dear life -- needless to say she got a woopin every time she did it, and I got poison ivy.

To be honest, I've not gotten a case of poison ivy since I was 15 or so—and I couldn't be happier! I HATE THAT STUFF!


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2008)

Sawyer Rick said:


> Tecnu Soap works well. You want an old tale when I was a kid the old man who lived next door to us had gotten poision ivy so bad they said he had it internally also. The doctor told him to go home and eat a bowl of poision Ivy. He did and never again had poision ivy. Personally I wouldn't try this cure but I do remember it as a kid of about 12 or 13 and he lived thru it and as far as I know never had trouble with it again. But like I said personally I wouldn't try it, but then I don't like salad anyway. Longsleve shirts and antibacterial wipes are what I use the most.



BAD ADVICE.

Ingestion of urushoil for people who develop reactions can cause respiratory difficulty or arrest, damage to the esophagus, kidneys and other organs.

DON'T EAT POISON IVY.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2008)

Also regarding Jewelweed, according to Wiki-

Medical use
Jewelweed has been shown to be devoid of any anti-itch activity (antipruritic effect) in several controlled studies, but is still used widely as a home remedy against poison ivy rashes, bee stings, and insect bites [1] [2] [3] [4]. Jewelweed contains the naphthoquinone lawsone, a dye that is also found in Henna and that is responsible for the permanent hair coloring and skin coloring in mehndi.


References-
^ D. Long, N. H. Ballentine, J. G. Marks. Treatment of poison ivy/oak allergic contact dermatitis with an extract of jewelweed. Am. J. Contact. Dermat. 8(3):150-3 1997 PMID 9249283 
^ M. R. Gibson, F. T. Maher. Activity of jewelweed and its enzymes in the treatment of Rhus dermatitis. J. Am. Pharm. Assoc. Am. Pharm. Assoc. 39(5):294-6 1950 PMID 15421925 
^ J. D. Guin, R. Reynolds. Jewelweed treatment of poison ivy dermatitis. Contact Dermatitis 6(4):287-8 1980 PMID 6447037, doi:10.1111/j.1600-0536.1980.tb04935.x 
^ B. J. Zink, E. J. Otten, M. Rosenthal, B. Singal. The effect of jewel weed in preventing poison ivy dermatitis. Journal of Wilderness Medicine 2(3):178–182 1991, abstract

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewelweed


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 16, 2008)

*Killer Doctor*

Sounds to me like that Doc had a vendetta against someone...
Who the #### would actually try that?

It's like my old man... His Dad caught him smoking when he was six and as punishment he locked him in the closet with a box of cigars. His Dad would not let him out until he had smoked the entire box.

Sure it worked, but no telling what damage it did to his lungs.


----------



## wireedm (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay guys, I KNOW this works. I use a string trimmer in the middle of poison ivy sometimes and this takes care of it.

Immediately after being exposed to the ivy, take a very warm/hot shower using DISH DETERGENT. The dish detergent has enzymes to help take off the oils from the ivy.
After you have have lathered up change the water to just lukewarm to close the pores while you rinse the soap off.

Works every time.


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 16, 2008)

*Very interesting...*

That makes sense. Dish detergent breaks down the grease on the pots and pans, why not poison ivy oils?! I'll keep that in mind if I ever break-out again. BUT, I'm hoping that doesn't happen.

In fact, I'm sending this to Southern Loggin Times for their Bulletin Board section. Who knows, maybe I'll get in the mag.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2008)

Most soaps and other detergents (dish, laundry etc.) will work fine. It only has to be able to emulsify oils, because oils are (urushiol included) immiscible in plain water. Isopropyl will also emulsify urushiol, so rubbing alcohol would work too. 

Also, I believe the reaction to the urushiol occurs at the epidermal layer, so it really doesn't matter whether your pores are open or not.

Other myths about it include that it can be spread by contact to other parts of the body or other people after all the urushiol has been cleaned off (it can't) and that the liquid from blisters resulting from urushiol exposure can spread the rash (it can't).


----------



## sperho (Jun 16, 2008)

Be careful with the steroids for quick treatment - two people I know are now more susceptible than ever to poison ivy after getting shots/pills. Much more severe cases as well.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jun 16, 2008)

when i went into the doctors office to get checked for poison ivy, they gave me pills but they also said that the pills have some nasty side effects, they can give you diabetes, hip deterioration, they can give you blockages in your eyes, and they can raise your blood pressure alot. but he also said that these are not frequent and its better to give the pills than to hope the poison ivy just goes away. i know for me it wont, it will hang around for months like it did last year.


----------



## abohac (Jun 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> BAD ADVICE.
> 
> Ingestion of urushoil for people who develop reactions can cause respiratory difficulty or arrest, damage to the esophagus, kidneys and other organs.
> 
> DON'T EAT POISON IVY.



I started this thread and appreciated every response, but I was not even considering chewing on poison ivy.


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 17, 2008)

*Smarter than the adverage bear...*

Ha, good for you! However, I'd be willing to bet someone has...


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Jun 22, 2008)

My father was a timber cutter for most of his life and has never gotten poison ivy or oak. When I started land surveying years ago I would get a bad case of PO several times during the summer (nasty rashes and bubbles between fingers, on eye lids, all over the under-nether region, etc.) None of the cremes or body washes worked. What has worked for the past 3-4 years, however, is a homeopathic treatment/vaccine called Oral Ivy. I start taking a few drops in early spring and by the time PO comes on I'm almost 100% immune with NO severe cases. I recommend Oral Ivy over anything else. I think it's about $12/bottle and lasts 1 year.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 22, 2008)

SuperDuty335 said:


> My father was a timber cutter for most of his life and has never gotten poison ivy or oak. When I started land surveying years ago I would get a bad case of PO several times during the summer (nasty rashes and bubbles between fingers, on eye lids, all over the under-nether region, etc.) None of the cremes or body washes worked. What has worked for the past 3-4 years, however, is a homeopathic treatment/vaccine called Oral Ivy. I start taking a few drops in early spring and by the time PO comes on I'm almost 100% immune with NO severe cases. I recommend Oral Ivy over anything else. I think it's about $12/bottle and lasts 1 year.



this sounds like eating a bowl of poison ivy. lets you build an immunity to it.


----------



## Tree Student (Jun 22, 2008)

I get poison ivy bad on my arm several times a year, seems that I always find it when I am cutting the stump flush before grinding and now my crew and I are clearing 60 miles of highway ROW that has severe poison ivy and we all ended up in the hospital because we forgot our preventative measures, job site is about 90 miles from the office.

Here are the proven tips from a fella who gets poison ivy just by looking at it.
1. Don't wash with hot water initially, but I agree with Ropensaddle on the hot water knocking out the itch so washing the affected area often sooths itching.
2. Try using a product called Ivy Block before you enter the woods.
3. We all know to wear long sleeves when getting into the stuff.

After the fact.
1. Try to stay in the A/C when possible and with some people an ice pack will help reduce the swelling and the spreading a little.
2. Use the Methylprednisolone pills and Triamcinolone Cream as directed by the doctor in conjunction with the shot they administer.
3. No one that I know has ever had any good luck with Tecnu, very disappointing. 

I am still researching preventative shots but no one has been able to find a name of the drug to get, I am looking forward to trying the Oral Ivy, $14.95 at www.oralivy.com, and the Rhus Tox, $5.95 at www.vitasprings.com, mentioned in this post. Wish everyone the best but I feel lucky that my arms and torso are the only areas that seem to get the horrible rash for days.


----------



## abohac (Jun 22, 2008)

*Where ?*



SuperDuty335 said:


> My father was a timber cutter for most of his life and has never gotten poison ivy or oak. When I started land surveying years ago I would get a bad case of PO several times during the summer (nasty rashes and bubbles between fingers, on eye lids, all over the under-nether region, etc.) None of the cremes or body washes worked. What has worked for the past 3-4 years, however, is a homeopathic treatment/vaccine called Oral Ivy. I start taking a few drops in early spring and by the time PO comes on I'm almost 100% immune with NO severe cases. I recommend Oral Ivy over anything else. I think it's about $12/bottle and lasts 1 year.



Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> BAD ADVICE.
> 
> Ingestion of urushoil for people who develop reactions can cause respiratory difficulty or arrest, damage to the esophagus, kidneys and other organs.
> 
> DON'T EAT POISON IVY.



Yes you are right I never intended anyone else chew the leaves 
I merely stated I did as a kid. In your early years exposure of things
may indeed help you build immunity. I knew a snake handler that had
been bitten so many times over a long period it barely phased him.
Who knows , and I would never recommend anything like it just
that I exposed myself as a kidster to many different things and
am pretty well intact. If you have a little huck fin kid be careful
as whether you know it or not he is getting into some chit I promise lol.
My dad found a live baby cottonmouth I had in a jar in my toybox at eight
years old and boy did my butt hurt for that one. I have long since gave 
many of these pastimes up but was really into some wild chit as a kid.
I would still say I would rather have done that than get fat playing
video games.


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Jun 23, 2008)

www. OralIvy .com


----------



## abohac (Jun 23, 2008)

SuperDuty335 said:


> www. OralIvy .com



ok


----------



## abohac (Jun 23, 2008)

Tree Student said:


> I get poison ivy bad on my arm several times a year, seems that I always find it when I am cutting the stump flush before grinding and now my crew and I are clearing 60 miles of highway ROW that has severe poison ivy and we all ended up in the hospital because we forgot our preventative measures, job site is about 90 miles from the office.
> 
> Here are the proven tips from a fella who gets poison ivy just by looking at it.
> 1. Don't wash with hot water initially, but I agree with Ropensaddle on the hot water knocking out the itch so washing the affected area often sooths itching.
> ...



Iget it like you do. That's why I posted this thread.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 23, 2008)

Tree Student said:


> ...
> I am still researching preventative shots but no one has been able to find a name of the drug to get,...



There are NO preventative shots, so quit looking. The traditional shot from the doctor for poison ivy rashes is Prednisone, but there are probably several dozen other steroids for that now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been in it for the last two days, Just know i'm gonna break out in the next day or two.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jun 24, 2008)

*back in the day cure for Poison Ivy*

Back when I was a small person we went to the dunes that was loaded with PI, I then had to go to hospital for unrelated operation,(appendicitis?)
At the hospital I developed a horrendous rash that I tried to scratch. The hospital cure was to tie my arms and legs down with no medication.:jawdrop: 
After I got out I had to go to school smothered in white calamine lotion and wearing slippers, mighty embarrassing.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Now I swear by TECNU I use it immediately after exposure,and after rash appears. If a rash does appear I will burst the rash and wash with tecnu and rubbing alcohol to dry the rash and reduce the itching. This works for anywhere except the face and then I use those steroid pills

If I walk within 5 ft of the stuff I seem to get it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 24, 2008)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> Back when I was a small person we went to the dunes that was loaded with PI, I then had to go to hospital for unrelated operation,(appendicitis?)
> At the hospital I developed a horrendous rash that I tried to scratch. The hospital cure was to tie my arms and legs down with no medication.:jawdrop:
> After I got out I had to go to school smothered in white calamine lotion and wearing slippers, mighty embarrassing.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



You need to try tei-fu better than windex I mean it works on chiggars
burns but no ichie.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jun 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> You need to try tei-fu better than windex I mean it works on chiggars
> burns but no ichie.



Tei-fu? Never heard of the stuff, what is it where do you get it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 24, 2008)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> Tei-fu? Never heard of the stuff, what is it where do you get it?



You can purchase online or from a member is actually massage
lotion but stops itch fast does burn though!


----------



## abohac (Jun 24, 2008)

*Not Itchin' yet!*

Well, I spent about 12 hours in the woods today (solid poison ivy) and no itching yet. Took many guys advice. Toughest for me was long sleeves (was upper 70's today). Took a shower at lunch and changed clothes. Washed with Dawn dish soap (my wife looked at me a little weird). usually by now I'm starting to itch and I'm not. Oh, also, I had a bottle of rubbing alcohol with me. About every 3rd choker hookup I poured a little on my hands and arms. Hope it worked. I know I worked like a dog today and don't want the "itch" as my pay.


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Jun 24, 2008)

I forgot to mention before I found Oral Ivy and I got PO all the time I would whip out the Old Timer and "surgically" remove the blisters and such to stop the itching and drain all the ooze.:chainsawguy: I could deal with the pain a LOT easier than the itch. I have a high pain tolerance and low itch tolerance, I suppose. It's also a miracle I didn't get gangrene.


----------



## Tree Student (Jun 24, 2008)

Well we spent the day today back in the road ditches removing brush and trimming the trees but we couldn't stand to wear long sleeves because it is in the upper 90's every day with no wind. For our protection today we sprayed our arms with BAND-AID CALAMINE SPRAY when we started and then every few hours when we took a break. It definitely hindered the poison ivy but we still have just a few minor spots. I'm still waiting for my order of Oral Ivy to arrive.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 25, 2008)

forgot about rubbing alcohol. that stuff does wonders to get the oil off of ya.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 25, 2008)

and sap


----------

